# Optical Forums > Optical and Ophthalmic Equipment >  AIT Optima Edger - Who can fix?

## jakemoore

So our edger is acting badly.  It just sticks on "Roughing Process" moving back and fourth over one small edge of the lens.

Is this reparable?

----------


## jakemoore

Wake up OptiBoard.  Somebody must service these puppies.

----------


## eyehunt2

It looks like the roughing wheel is not spinning ?  Have you called AIT (now Luneau Technologies), they are usually very good at diagnosing over the phone.  If the wheel is not cutting, no material is being removed, therefore the sensor reading the lens size is not changing.  Its stuck in the roughing cycle.  Check your fuses also.

----------


## Tallboy

It is definitely because the wheel isn't running, I'm surprised the AIT doesn't sense that the motor isn't turning on and shows an error, but either way find out why the wheel isn't turning and your problem is solved.

----------


## jakemoore

Cheers guys!  It a bad belt to the wheel.  Off to the nice folks at Optitechusa.com for an overhaul.

----------


## eyedude

Hopefully they have parts. The edger manufacturer went out of business 2 years ago.

----------

